# [trasparenze] sparite con kde-4.5.1 [solved upstream]

## cloc3

appena passato al nuovo kde, ho perduto il supporto alle trasparenze.

le applicazioni che ne fanno uso mi suggeriscono di installare compiz...

nel pannello di controllo, gli effetti del desktop risultato temporaneamente disabilitati, e ogni tentativo di riattivarli.

la scheda è una nvidia GeForce 6600. quasi nuovissima   :Rolling Eyes:  .

qualcun'altro ha esperienze simili?

----------

## xdarma

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> appena passato al nuovo kde, ho perduto il supporto alle trasparenze.
> 
> [...cut...]
> 
> nel pannello di controllo, gli effetti del desktop risultato temporaneamente disabilitati

 

Personalmente non sono ancora passato a kde-4.5.x ma forse qui dentro trovi qualcosa:

KDE 4.5 performance

Performance issues, one script, and call for testers

Demystifying OpenGL Desktop Effects

L'aggiunta finale fa ben sperare:

 *Quote:*   

> Edit:
> 
> Since the feedback on the recent commits is largely positive, last night I backported the changes to the kde4.5 branch. So that hopefully this oxygen+nvidia issue will all be fixed in kde4.5.2. You can run oxygen-setup.pl --branch 4.5 to get this code, instead of the one from trunk (which has many other unrelated changes).

 

Domande a caso che temo non ti aiuteranno:

- hai xorg.conf?

- hai "forzato" i 24 bit di profondità del colore?

----------

## cloc3

 *xdarma wrote:*   

>  ma forse qui dentro trovi qualcosa:
> 
> 

 

forse   :Cool:  .

come guggola xdarma on guggola nessuno...

e hanno fatto bene a sviluppare sui driver proprietari.

fa'nc**** a nvidia.

----------

## xdarma

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> come guggola xdarma on guggola nessuno...
> 
> e hanno fatto bene a sviluppare sui driver proprietari.
> 
> fa'nc**** a nvidia.

 

Veramente è merito di akregator e dei dev di KDE che "rispondono" abbastanza velocemente.

Per i driver: ma quelli liberi a che livello sono per gli effetti 3D?

----------

## cloc3

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> .
> 
> Per i driver: ma quelli liberi a che livello sono per gli effetti 3D?

 

non so, ma mi pare che le schede intel, incorporate nelle schede madri di basso costo siano assolutamente soddisfacenti per quello che viene richiesto loro di fare.

----------

